# Do our "top three" choices mean anything really?



## Griswald DME (30 Sep 2004)

I understand if there are no openings for my trade at any of my "top three" picks for postings that I won't get to any of my choices of course.

But what about if there ARE openings at those bases?   Do they first post to where the need is greatest, then look at the top three choices of the qualified candidates?   Or do they just take the first on the merit list and (if none of his/her top three postings have openings) offer them a position where they are needed the most?   Or is there any rhyme or reason to selection?

I've often wondered when I fill out the "top three" postings if it means something, or if it means squat.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (30 Sep 2004)

From what ive heard. They usually find out where your trade is needed most and if its on your list they will put you there. But if there is no great urgency for your trade to be put somewhere specific they usually follow your choice in order as long as their is room for you.


----------



## hiv (30 Sep 2004)

The 2nd and 3rd choices are just contigency plans in case your top trade is full or not recruiting. You don't even have to pick 3 if you're not interested in more than 1 or 2 trades.


----------



## Zarack21 (30 Sep 2004)

Actually they will try to post you on your first trade, then if that trade is not open for any reason, they will offer you a post on one of the 2 post or both, and you will have to choose.
Thats what I think, since the recruit officer said that I was merit listed on both trade I put, who were 1- 215, 2-021.
Im glad i got one for 215, but I knew too that they need'em badly, so I was not worring that much .

Well, good luck on your process !


----------



## Inch (30 Sep 2004)

The question was about postings not trades on enrollment. Two very different things.

The 3 choices are to help the career manager decide where you'd best fit. If you're happy with your posting, it gives you one less reason to complain. If there isn't a position avail at your first choice, they try to give you your second choice and so on.  If they can't give you any of your 3 choices, your fate is in the hands of the mob and they'll send you where they need you. 

This was the info I got this past spring when the Pilot career managers gave us a briefing in Portage. 

Cheers


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Sep 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> The 3 choices are to help the career manager decide where you'd best fit. If you're happy with your posting, it gives you one less reason to complain. If there isn't a position avail at your first choice, they try to give you your second choice and so on.   If they can't give you any of your 3 choices, your fate is in the hands of the mob and they'll send you where they need you.



So it helps to use some common sense when choosing your posting location preferences. Some people think they'll beat the system by putting down one choice three times, but that only means the Career Manager sees one selection, and you're a loose peg for any hole after that (blanks and repeated choices are read as "anywhere"). Others pick the three juiciest locations, even if their chances are remote because the qualifications of people selected are unique or because of the low number of positions available, leaving them at the Career Manager's mercy after he skips past those choices with a chuckle. 

Some have found a preferred approach in always picking their number one choice, no matter how slim the chances. Following that they choose the two places they have a realistic expectation of getting and wouldn't mind going. Keeping the first one at the top over years (in some cases) shows consistency, and one day it may actually happen when you match the personnel requirements of an open position and the Career Manager is looking to move you.


----------



## Griswald DME (2 Oct 2004)

Interesting information, thanks guys (and I was refering to the top three choices for postings, not trades, sorry for any confusion).

The trade I've applied for is purple, and I'm hoping to get posted to an air base for my first post.  Don't know what my chances are, but I'm going to give it a go and see where I go.

DME


----------

